# Strangest place you've found preps



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I was in the hall closet last night looking for an A/C filter & found my black cat hand-powered flashlight that I bought four of for 27 cents each on clearance at Old Navy & got to wondering what ya'lls cheapest finds were or the strangest place you found preps at?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I was in an old building once making sure it was clear before the Fire Dept. burned it to the ground as part of demolition and training. While inside one of the offices I found an OD green vietnam era military helmet bag and duffel bag. Both were dirty but in great shape. I carried them outside and showed them to the building's owner, he said "keep 'em or throw 'em back inside". You could tell he was unimpressed. I kept them both. Free is my favorite price. 

The best price I ever found on a prep was on Brinkman Armormax LED flashlights. I saw them on clearance at an online store I frequent for $2 each. I thought the price was a typo but added them to the cart and checked out anyway. The order went through and sure enough a week later the package showed up. I bought all 12.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't know about the strangest place, but I do know that I'm starting to see preps EVERYWHERE. It's a cross between a blessing and a sickness...


----------



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

goshengirl said:


> I don't know about the strangest place, but I do know that I'm starting to see preps EVERYWHERE. It's a cross between a blessing and a sickness...


I know the feeling.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

goshengirl said:


> I don't know about the strangest place, but I do know that I'm starting to see preps EVERYWHERE. It's a cross between a blessing and a sickness...


Most outstanding. Everyday I go to the base commissary to get lunch. I usually spend an extra 5$ and get an on sale item for preposition. Food' batteries' what ever. Sorry for going off-topic


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I saw good flint fire starter s at a higher end RV dealer, and a lot more in stock than a camping store that caters to tent campers,


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

A local feed store - Pet Smart - local Pawn Shops - my late grandmothers house, with my imagination(and limited budget), I've fond preps in quite a few places.

For the cheapest find, last year I got 50 pounds of flour for $6.95 at a local Albertsons.


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

I have a knack for finding ways to repurpose what 99% of the populations sees as 'junk' and 'garbage'. So my strangest places for finds would have to be either curbside or economy stores.

As I've always said: FREE is for ME!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

CapnJack said:


> I have a knack for finding ways to repurpose what 99% of the populations sees as 'junk' and 'garbage'. So my strangest places for finds would have to be either curbside or economy stores.


Yup, me too.
Propane bottles, steel pipe and tube, plumbing and lumber, glass jars, wiring, generators, whatever.

The stuff I know I can sell but I don't need gets a new owner, and I get the cash.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

goshengirl said:


> I don't know about the strangest place, but I do know that I'm starting to see preps EVERYWHERE. It's a cross between a blessing and a sickness...


Absolutely... Went to Krogers Sunday to pick up two items... Dog food and DT dr pepper... Saw all the 10 for 10 items, walked out with $30 worth of them, then went back yesterday I walked out with $300.. - green beans, peas, corn, etc... Then spent two hours arranging and cleaning the pantry... Wife got home walked in the pantry and went WTF, it's clean and organized, I like it!!! Woo Hoo bonus points to boot!!!


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

invision said:


> Absolutely... Went to Krogers Sunday to pick up two items... Dog food and DT dr pepper... Saw all the 10 for 10 items, walked out with $30 worth of them, then went back yesterday I walked out with $300.. - green beans, peas, corn, etc... Then spent two hours arranging and cleaning the pantry... Wife got home walked in the pantry and went WTF, it's clean and organized, I like it!!! Woo Hoo bonus points to boot!!!


Gotta love the 10 for 10 sales. BTW, have you tried the Dr Pepper Ten? Perfect balance between regular and the diet. Same with the A&W Ten.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

I shopped really heavy last year at Rite-Aid and got a ton of stuff from there on clearance, like mouth wash in the huge size (Listerine, no less) for like $1.50 or something ridiculous and free toothpaste and that sort of thing.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

*Junkyard Junkie*

The local metal scrap yard has contributed a lot to our preps. Lots of hand tools that wanted new handles, a blacksmith vise and many blacksmith tools, a sorghum mill (squeezes the cane through cast iron wringers, then boil the juice for syrup), a small burr mill for grain, log chain, metal Tee posts, barbed wire, chicken feeders, lots of plumbing stuff, a trailer for the garden tractor, 150 lbs. of 8d nails, mechanics tools, stainless steel steam table pans, stainless steel to make cabinets and tables in our canning kitchen, metal shelving as used in stores, and who knows how much more.

All for junk iron price, around 12 to 15 cents a pound. 

Yeah, it takes some work to clean it up and fix what is wrong with it, but the savings amount to better wages than I've ever made at a job.


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Toffee said:


> I shopped really heavy last year at Rite-Aid and got a ton of stuff from there on clearance, like mouth wash in the huge size (Listerine, no less) for like $1.50 or something ridiculous and free toothpaste and that sort of thing.


Man, I love the clearance racks! Once in a while I find excellent deals on non-perishable medical type stuff, gauze, bandages, and whatnot. Plus, just the everyday stuff that goes to half price like cereal that the company decides to stop making. Kinda sucks, though, when you get a cereal or something off the discontinued rack, and then once you eat it you really like it. But, wait, it won't be there anymore!!


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

CapnJack said:


> Gotta love the 10 for 10 sales. BTW, have you tried the Dr Pepper Ten? Perfect balance between regular and the diet. Same with the A&W Ten.


No I haven't, I actually like the taste of DT dr pepper and coke zero, rarely switch away, but A&W 10 sounds interesting....


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I got a bunch of scrap lumber for free at a construction site. I made raised beds for my herbs. As others have stated, FREE is good!


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

invision said:


> No I haven't, I actually like the taste of DT dr pepper and coke zero, rarely switch away, but A&W 10 sounds interesting....


Personally, with the A&W Ten, I can't differentiate it from regular A&W. The Dr. Pepper I can, but it's still good.

We now return to your regularly scheduled programming


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

machinist said:


> The local metal scrap yard has contributed a lot to our preps. Lots of hand tools that wanted new handles, a blacksmith vise and many blacksmith tools, 150 lbs. of 8d nails, mechanics tools.


Sadly....sadly.... the scrap yards will not allow this anymore. Once it arrives, it never leaves.

It makes me cry to see the stuff people haul in for scrap, and NONE of it can be sold to me.

What really makes me mad is the *"after the fact"* stories.

A local farmer with a decent amount of tools including running tractors and implements, a shop full of expensive tools including a South Bend lathe, nice milling machine, Lincoln SA-200 welding rig, etc. died.

His "out of state" kids called some number of an ad placed in the paper (viewed online) for someone who would "pay to haul your scrap"... and you guessed it............ Every last bit of it.

They just wanted the place cleaned up for the realtor, that's all.


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

LincTex said:


> Sadly....sadly.... the scrap yards will not allow this anymore. Once it arrives, it never leaves.
> 
> It makes me cry to see the stuff people haul in for scrap, and NONE of it can be sold to me.
> 
> ...


 That's a shame.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

kejmack said:


> I got a bunch of scrap lumber for free at a construction site. I made raised beds for my herbs. As others have stated, FREE is good!


They usually have to pay someone to clean it up & pay again to take it to the dump so I bet they were glad to see you comin'! You can get some really good free wood at cabinet shops too :2thumb:


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

machinist said:


> The local metal scrap yard has contributed a lot to our preps. Lots of hand tools that wanted new handles, a blacksmith vise and many blacksmith tools, a sorghum mill (squeezes the cane through cast iron wringers, then boil the juice for syrup), a small burr mill for grain, log chain, metal Tee posts, barbed wire, chicken feeders, lots of plumbing stuff, a trailer for the garden tractor, 150 lbs. of 8d nails, mechanics tools, stainless steel steam table pans, stainless steel to make cabinets and tables in our canning kitchen, metal shelving as used in stores, and who knows how much more.
> 
> All for junk iron price, around 12 to 15 cents a pound.
> 
> Yeah, it takes some work to clean it up and fix what is wrong with it, but the savings amount to better wages than I've ever made at a job.


I used to go to the junkyard with my grandpa where he would get stuff then fix it up &/or clean it up then sell it. I don't know if he made decent money at it or not but it kept him outa Granny's hair.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

tsrwivey said:


> I used to go to the junkyard with my grandpa where he would get stuff then *fix it up &/or clean it up then sell it*.


When I was 13-14-15 .... It took myself and my friends about 2 hours to walk the many miles from my Junior High school to the landfill, to arrive after closing time. We had a hole cut in the chain-link fence, and would leave with as many bicycles, lawnmowers, weed-eaters, chainsaws, tools, etc, that we could push and carry. We had a yard sale every month.

We all owned motorcycles by the time we were 15. Not "mini-bikes" - REAL motorcycles! I paid almost $1000 for mine in "early 1980's" dollars!


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

goshengirl said:


> I don't know about the strangest place, but I do know that I'm starting to see preps EVERYWHERE. It's a cross between a blessing and a sickness...


Or some peace of mind... right?


----------

